# How much on average do tropical fish cost a month?



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, as the title says, Thanks: victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

To buy, to feed, or to run a tank??

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, say i got the tank and fish etc etc. How much would like the filtiration and food and all that stuff cost?


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

£50,000


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> £50,000


lol!! very funny mate!!!!


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

I use to keep tropical fish mate, Malawi cichlids was my passion.

Depends on the filter system you use, and fish you keep.

Also size of tank, which would make a huge difference on the water changes.

What do you have in mind bud?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I use to keep tropical fish mate, Malawi cichlids was my passion.
> 
> Depends on the filter system you use, and fish you keep.
> 
> ...


i quite like neons


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

So your tank size would be about 100 litres for a good collection of tetras.

I honestly would go for a mixture.

Black neons are cool, but I think Cardinals are much more vibrant in red + blue than neons.

Also look at Rummy noses. They're quite pretty also.

Water changes of 10%-15% shouldn't be too bad. Check prices for water treatment.

food - cheap as chips

Filter sponges - Again depending on the set up. I had a Jewel set up which ment a wool/cotton spong changed every week, + Charcoal sponge changed monthly, but the other sponges could be rinsed out and re-used.

Just do your homework on the prices of all that bud and you should come up with a ruff idea.:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

for a decent say 3 foot community. with a few plants. nothing special just a basic setup, not enough to worry about really. Put it this way. A friend of mine is in a council flat, earns enough to make ends meet. No real expendible income yet has enough to run 2 six foot tanks with sump systems. Plus you can buy eco kits that use less electricity (a little more expensive initially).


It's a very cheap hobby once setup and running smoothly. Even big tanks aren't too bad when you look at it


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks guys! So would it be ok to mix different neons? Thanks


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

yep its just the cost of the set up and the fish to start with that can be quite alot, but once you got it all up and running it don't cost much at all per month, only thing your gonna be buying is food and some times treatments for water


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

filter catridges?


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Ok thanks guys! So would it be ok to mix different neons? Thanks


:welcome:

Yes mate!

You could put more than just tetras in a tank.

I once had a set up which worked very well.

1 x siamese fighting fish
loads of Cardinals
a few rummynoses
6-10 Khuli loaches to clean the bottom of any uneaten foods.
This will shock a few but I went against the rules and it worked;
6 x tiger barb
6 x red/albino tiger barb
6 x green tiger barb

But you cannot put any guppys or platies with the above as they will get destoyed and eaten. (as I found out sadly)

That was a very peacefull and beautifull collection I had there.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> filter catridges?


That will depend in your filter system you choose.

Jewel was a good communal tank system but each to their own dude.

Easy to maintain


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks for your posts, but i hear they cost about a fiver for one whic will last a month or so?


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Dunno about the current cost mate as I hven't kept fish for a few years now.

Best thing is to go to a reputable Aquarium and find out your options and costs.

I can only give you an idea on what to look for not how much it costs.:2thumb:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> filter catridges?


tbh i find that its best not to replace filter cartridges unless they are totally worn out as it will just make your tank cycle again and the charcoal one's are only good for removing med's from the water not really needed in most tanks, normal filter media will last for years just clean it in old tank water when you do your water changes


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> tbh i find that its best not to replace filter cartridges unless they are totally worn out as it will just make your tank cycle again and the charcoal one's are only good for removing med's from the water not really needed in most tanks, normal filter media will last for years just clean it in old tank water when you do your water changes


That's good advice. Make note of it as that's what I used to do with mine.

:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok thanks guys!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You've got the tank and the fish but are currently running it with no heater or filtration and you dont have any food??????

Are you sure????

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont have ANY fish at the moment.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Well, say i got the tank and fish etc



Would you like to check!!

Marina


----------



## Soleilduparadis (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a couple of pieces of advice before you start: BEFORE you buy your fish, get the tank up and running so the bacteria in the filter can establish (takes about a week or two). Also, add 'TetraAqua Bactozym' to your tank which will help the bacteria to establish and always make sure that you add 'TetraAqua Watersafe' when adding new water to you tank/changing the water... When you start to get fish, DON'T get too many at the same time so the bacteria can get used to breaking all the harmful waste down and doesn't get overwhelmed - they'll give you advice in every good fish shop about the TOTAL AMOUNT of fish you can put in the size of tank you've got, how many you should introduce in one go and also which ones can go together!

Once you've got everything up and running (which is the most expensive part) it shouldn't cost you too much (if you've only got a smallish tropical fish tank). I've just got a very small fish tank at the moment (30l) which costs me about 3.50 - 4.00£ a month to maintain (including food, water, electricity, chemicals etc.). Used to have a 120l tank but even that wasn't too expensive...

Make sure you do your 'homework' before you get started and your fish tank will give you great pleasure! :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I know what you're saying but it's basically one of those "how long is a piece of string?" questions...it all depends on what setup you go for. IME the most expensive part it the initial outlay. After that, the day to day running costs of the tank aren't too bad. 

Fish food lasts _ages_ and, as regards filter media, I'd suggest you get a big bag of filter wool and add it to the filters. There's no need to change the filter media on a monthly basis as otherwise, you're just removing essential filter bacteria. Far better to just rinse the filter media in water from the tank and only replace it bit by bit when it's completely falling apart. :2thumb:

Btw, for the sake of your fish and ultimately, your sanity - I would STRONGLY recommend doing a fishless cycle. All you'll need is a bottle of ammonia and the API Master Test kit. It's takes roughly the same amount of time as the "traditional" - and IMO inhumane - method of cycling with fish but takes far less work and it means you can fully stock your tank at the end of the cycle. : victory:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hardly anything really, if you have a standard sized aquarium say a 60ltr. You'd only need a small wattage heater and a medium sized internal filter. Which for a decent pair cost about £40, then the tank and decor, so id expect about £150 for everything (incl tank). Then i'd recommend a fishless cycle, and from that moment it cost pennies!!. You need to change filter media, every couple of months, depending on what mediam you use, which is a couple of quid.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks everyone! Thats really helpful, am doing my research at the moment.


----------

